# Download old computer to new computer



## adimice (Dec 14, 2014)

The monitor died on my old Toshiba laptop, bought a new Toshiba laptop. To say I'm a little lacking in computer skills is an understatement. That being said, can I download my stuff off the old and on to the new.


----------



## Declan (Jan 18, 2015)

Yes. You can get one of those flash drives to transfer the document and photo files onto. You won't be able to copy programs. You may have to borrow use of a monitor if you do not have one or a TV you can hook the old one to by the USB port to see what you are doing.


----------



## adimice (Dec 14, 2014)

Thanks declan. My old toshiba isn't hdmi compatable, I was told a RSB cable will let me view on my TV. Will i then be able to send my pics ( they are all I care about ) to my new toshiba ?


----------



## Declan (Jan 18, 2015)

adimice said:


> Thanks declan. My old toshiba isn't hdmi compatable, I was told a RSB cable will let me view on my TV. Will i then be able to send my pics ( they are all I care about ) to my new toshiba ?


Just copy the files to the flash drive and then hook the flashdrive onto your new laptop and copy and paste them onto your new computer. You will then have the files you want and the flashdrive with them backed up. The flastdrives are those little drives you plug into your computer USB port in case you are not familiar with them (some call them zip drives). You can get them for less than $10 to probably hold more data than you want to transfer.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

adimice said:


> Thanks declan. My old toshiba isn't hdmi compatable, I was told a RSB cable will let me view on my TV. Will i then be able to send my pics ( they are all I care about ) to my new toshiba ?


Most laptops have a VGA socket that will allow you to plugin a standard monitor. It will look like this.










If it were me I would replace the LCD panel. You can get them for around $20 at eBay. I had the monitor panel die on my laptop and replaced it. You'll need special tiny screwdrivers, and it's a chore to do it, but it's not rocket science. If you replace the LCD panel then the laptop has value and can be used by another family member or even sold.


----------

